

Why does HTML think “chucknorris” is a color? - wgla
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color

======
bitwize
Because Chuck Norris invented the entire spectrum of visible light. Except
pink. The color value "tomcruise" produces a particularly girly shade of pink.

------
missechokit
Wait, so is this a browser easter egg or just a result of parsing out non-hex
characters?

~~~
flexxaeon
non-hex. #chuckn falls back to #c00c00

------
flexxaeon
Chuck->angry->blood->red. Not sure why this was even a question.

